# Computer Question



## jimdoc (Sep 8, 2007)

I got a couple of laptops in a recent load of computers
and would like to use one with a Delorme GPS I have,
so I don't have to use my nicer HP in my truck.
They are both Compac laptops, the older one works
but has no usb for the gps. They are both setup with Win ME.

The newer has usb,but doesn't boot, it comes up with this;

CPU=Intel Mobile Pentium III 800E MHz
640K System RAM Passed.
159M Extended RAM Passed.

Serial Presence Detect (SPD) Unavailable-Memory Speed Unknown
SPD is required for reliable operation. System Halted.

Does anybody know if this is from bad memeory sticks? Or some
other simple problem. My computer experience is mainly on tearing
them apart, not working on them to get them working.

If there is an easy answer to the problem that would be cool,
but I can't find anything online about it. 
Thanks. Jim


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 8, 2007)

Jim,

Have you tried the memory from the second laptop in the one displaying the error message? If they are similar in make the memories may be the same. Some laptops have proprietary memory sticks which may be your problem. Compaq likes to put their sticker on everything so it should be pretty obvious if they are proprietary sticks. I would also slick the ME OS off the laptop and go with 98SE or Win2k, ME is the bastard child of Microsoft OSes. Lastly check Hp's website (they now own Compuke) for your model laptops and see if they give you any clues on the cause of the error message. Search for the message quoted on google with the model of the laptop outside the quotes.

Steve


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 8, 2007)

Steve,
Thanks for the answers. I have 98SE to put on the computers,
I usually do that with any decent desktops that I get to run mame 
on. I haven't tried swapping memeory as the older one only has
one 128 mb stick, and the newer presario 17XL has two sticks, but
I am not sure what speed. The stick in the older one has a samsung
sticker on it, and the two in the laptop with problems doesn't have 
any company info, just some #'s. I guess that could be the problem 
with what you said about Compaq's proprietory BS that they do.
All the other info I can find is forums with other people having the
same problem, but not getting any sure answers.
I am going to check the HP site also, like you suggested.
It would be cool to get it running, but I don't want to sink any 
money into it because I have none.
Thanks. Jim


----------



## macfixer01 (Sep 8, 2007)

That error message sounds like it's indicating bad memory. Memory modules manufactured the last several years have built in registers the processor can check to determine the memory type (PC100,PC133, and so on) and also the addressing modes it supports.

It sounds like the computer is getting an invalid reply from one of the memory modules that's installed, and can't determine it's specifics. It's also possible the memory is not fully inserted or making bad contact, and just needs to be reseated.

macfixer01


----------



## Flashman (Sep 10, 2007)

Compaqs are a PITA about SPD speed, they can refuse to operate with 133 MHZ parts even when they only need 100 or 66. It's likely that someone tried to swap a bigger or functional stick into it to replace a broken or tiny one and got stuck there. Best idea is to just swap modules around until you find one it likes. One in there might be fine in another machine.

Actually with 160mb it probably has a 32Mb and a 128Mb module. It either came with 32 and the 128 was an attempted upgrade, or it came with 128 and the 32 is. So, if you pull the module out of the expansion socket, it should manage to boot with either 32 or 128Mb. That should tell you if it's good. If it only has 32Mb, then that's a bummer 'coz it might be a PITA to get a module it won't complain about. If it's 128, then that's bearable to run stuff on just about, and that 32Mb module is probably some 66Mhz dinosaur that's been causing the trouble. 

My bet is it's a 66Mhz 32MB module in the expansion there, that might have been produced before they even thought of SPD EPROMS. Can't see an 800Mhz machine coming with only 32Mb, that was a 200Mhz era spec.

If something is completely FUBARed in the memory circuits, and it don't like anything, then you might be able to find a USB PC-Card for a decent price for t'other machine. Like this one...
http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=AUA-1420&cpc=SCH

regards, 

Flash.


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info Flash and Macfixer01.
I will try pulling out one stick at a time to
see if it works with just one. I tried reseating
them and that didn't work. That USB adapter
looks like a good option if I can't get the newer
one working right.
Thanks. Jim


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 10, 2007)

Jim,

One more thing, a BIOS update may fix the memory error as well.

Steve


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 10, 2007)

Steve,
I found online that there is an eprom that controls the SPD
on the motherboard. I am hoping it isn't that because I
really hope it is a kind of easy fix. How would I update the
BIOS? Going to safe mode and doing it from there?
My father knows a bit more about computers than me, but
he is far from an expert, I am very far from an expert.
Except for ripping them apart.
Jim


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 10, 2007)

Jim,

Go to the HP site and find the downloads for that model. You are looking for the most recent ROMPAQ. It's a file that you can run from a floppy or the hard drive. You most likely won't run it from Windows at all, but some of them can be run from within Windows. Read the instructions that come with the Rompaq and it will tell you how to load the new bios.

If you need help PM or email me and we'll get it going, no problem.

Steve


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 10, 2007)

Steve,
OK thanks. I will try that later tonight, and let you
know how I make out. Jim


----------



## Flashman (Sep 10, 2007)

Just remembered something else from a previous adventure. Compaqs sometimes don't even like higher spec memory of the right speed. If it expects Cas3 PC-100 and you give it PC-100 with only (or preferred) Cas2 settings in the SPD (Serial Presence Detect) ROM then it will complain about that too. If you happen to have a bad compaq module, with an SPD it likes but that has errors in the actual RAM chips, stuck bits, addressing faults or whatever, you can get a module of the same geometry and "fast enough" chips, and swap the SPD ROM over (tricky soldering). Some compaqs seem worse than IBM for "nearly but not quite standard" shennanigans.


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks everybody. I got it working by removing one
memory stick and trying it. It then booted, it beeped
twice, that scared me at first, but it said that the last
attempt to boot was unsuccessful, and then it booted
fine. I turned it off and on a few times and downloaded
the Delorme software on it, and it looks like it will work
out fine. I was a little bit surprised that it only has a 2 gig
hardrive in it, the older one had a 3 gig. That is OK since
I just want it for a GPS unit. My HP has a 30 or 40gig, and
has all my files and my music in it, that is why I don't want
to risk having it stolen from my truck. This one was free, 
and I won't miss it if that happens.
Thanks again everybody for your help.
Jim


----------

